# 6th sem computer graphics project



## vish786 (May 7, 2007)

hi, is their any engineerin student who has done computer graphics project.


----------



## sivarap (May 7, 2007)

What is ur syllabus on? C++ graphics or Multimedia also?
How about a video in 3Dsmax? You can try 3dcafe.com for some good tutorials on flash and 3dsmax.


----------



## webgenius (May 9, 2007)

PM your mail id. I just have what you need. It's not good to ask others to do your homework. Looks like your exams are near. I'll be helping you this time. ENJOY!!!


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> PM your mail id. I just have what you need. It's not good to ask others to do your homework. Looks like your exams are near. I'll be helping you this time. ENJOY!!!



i hav sent my mail id check ur private messages


----------



## abhijit8234 (May 15, 2007)

hey vish786 plz send that copy of computer graphics project to abhijit8234@yahoo.co.in

plzzzzzz....


----------



## webgenius (May 15, 2007)

How many 6th sem students are here? I mailed to some needy guy & now everyone is getting the same...Does no1 do any more coding?


----------



## abhijit8234 (May 15, 2007)

right buddy..........

can u help me what has to be done at least.... if u want me to do it by my own...

u thr???????


----------



## webgenius (May 16, 2007)

abhijit8234 said:
			
		

> right buddy..........
> 
> can u help me what has to be done at least.... if u want me to do it by my own...
> 
> u thr???????


PM your mail id. I'll mail the source code.


----------



## great_manish (May 16, 2007)

hope my mail helped u...im a 2nd yr engineering student.....studying b.tech. in IT from haldia institute of technology...


----------



## rohininaidu (May 16, 2007)

Hello Rohini here , pls someone help me out, i need the source code of the comp graphics project urgently  

Is nobody ther to help me out 

This is my e-mail id rohininaidu@gmail.com Pls help me Hopin that ther s someone for my help 

Best Regards 

Rohini


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 16, 2007)

*webgenius*in demand


----------



## blueshift (May 16, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> *webgenius*in demand


lol


----------



## abhijit8234 (May 16, 2007)

rohininaidu said:
			
		

> Hello Rohini here , pls someone help me out, i need the source code of the comp graphics project urgently
> 
> Is nobody ther to help me out
> 
> ...





DONE.... I've sent it...


----------



## webgenius (May 16, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> *webgenius*in demand


 Anyone else need the source code?


----------



## rohininaidu (May 17, 2007)

Thank u



			
				webgenius said:
			
		

> Anyone else need the source code?


 

Me


----------



## webgenius (May 17, 2007)

rohininaidu said:
			
		

> Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that Abhijit has already mailed you. It's the same source code. I malied him my code


----------



## sivarap (May 17, 2007)

me too....pleeeese.....

i am not a engg student...but let me see what are u sending


----------



## Lucky_star (May 17, 2007)

Me... me also...although completed my sixth sem. But want a Graphics project in next year.


----------



## sivarap (May 17, 2007)

people have joined the forum only to ask webgenius for help......or is it one of our guys in a girl's cabinet?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> Anyone else need the source code?


Me.


----------



## webgenius (May 17, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> me too....pleeeese.....
> 
> i am not a engg student...but let me see what are u sending


 PM your mail id



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Me.


 SENT



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> people have joined the forum only to ask webgenius for help...


 See...I'm introducing new users to Digit



			
				Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Me... me also...although completed my sixth sem. But want a Graphics project in next year.


OK. You too PM your mail ID.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 17, 2007)

Vishal i suggest you PM *GX Saurav* , he's a graphics artist n animator n i'm sure he can help you a lot


----------



## webgenius (May 17, 2007)

Any more takers? Oh boy!!!! Just a day's work & there are so many takers!!!


----------



## rohininaidu (May 18, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> I see that Abhijit has already mailed you. It's the same source code. I malied him my code


 
oh Is that so ?

Actually  that didnt help me out much


----------



## jal_desai (May 18, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> me too....pleeeese.....
> 
> i am not a engg student...but let me see what are u sending


----------



## webgenius (May 19, 2007)

rohininaidu said:
			
		

> oh Is that so ?
> 
> Actually  that didnt help me out much


Aren't you lookinb for a graphics project? What really are you looking for?


----------



## niha (May 12, 2009)

hie i too need dis graphics project could any1 help me plz....m really tensed


----------

